

ComScore Is Now Free For Startups (Save Thousands of $$) - derekc
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/26/comscore-is-now-free-for-startups/

======
_pius
This seems pretty huge. Does anyone here use ComScore for their own company?
Any opinions on the service?

